# golden orange male bearded dragon for sale



## meekesh (Jun 19, 2009)

male bearded dragon for sale , 6 months old , he has flamed orange ears , orange body golden beard with a black beard when on the defence . really good markings , hes nice and friendly . £60 . selling due to having two males .


----------

